# Tempestade Tropical IMELDA (Atlântico 2019 #AL11)



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 19:22)

Formou-se a Tempestade Tropical Imelda no Golfo do México.

Desloca-se para N a 7 mph (cerca de 11 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (cerca de 64 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central é 1009 mb.


*18h12 UTC*















Nas próximas horas, deverá continuar a mover-se nesta direção e rodar, depois, para NNW.

Foi ativado um aviso de tempestade tropical para a costa do Texas.




> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> * Sargent to Port Bolivar





*1º Aviso do NHC*








A Imelda terá uma curta longevidade. Deverá ganhar pouca ou nenhuma intensidade nas próximas horas antes de entrar em terra.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 19:52)

A Imelda fez landfall perto de Freeport, na costa do Texas, às 18h00 UTC, com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (força de tempestade tropical) e uma pressão mínima de 1005 hPa.


Tropical Storm Imelda Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112019
130 PM CDT Tue Sep 17 2019

*...TROPICAL STORM IMELDA MAKES LANDFALL NEAR FREEPORT TEXAS...
...HEAVY RAINFALL AND THREAT OF FLASH FLOODING WILL SPREAD INLAND...*

NOAA Doppler radar data and surface observations indicate that
Tropical Storm Imelda made landfall near Freeport, Texas at
100 PM CDT with maximum sustained winds of 40 mph.

A National Ocean Service observing site at Freeport, Texas reported
a minimum pressure near 1005 mb (29.68 inches) around the time of
landfall.




Esperam-se acumulados da ordem dos 130 a 250 mm, com quantidades isoladas da ordem dos 380 mm ao longo da costa do Texas e do Louisiana.



> *RAINFALL:* The depression is expected to produce total rainfall
> accumulation of 5 to 10 inches with isolated maximum of 15 inches
> across the upper coastal region of Texas into far southwest
> Louisiana through Thursday. This rainfall may produce life-
> threatening flash floods.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 22:28)

A TT Imelda permanece com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h, com rajadas que podem alcançar as 52 mph ≈ 84 km/h. A pressão mínima central subiu para os 1006 mb (+1 mb)


*21h00 UTC*













Move-se, neste momento, para N a 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h, devendo, curvar depois para NNW.








Enfraquecerá gradualmente ao longo das próximas horas.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 17/2100Z 29.3N 95.3W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 18/0600Z 30.1N 95.2W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
> ...






A Imelda debitará grandes quantidades de chuva ao longo dos estados do Texas e do Louisiana. São esperados valores de precipitação da ordem dos 100-300 mm até 460 mm.









Há um risco moderado de cheias rápidas.



> Now that the center is moving inland,
> gradual weakening is expected. It cannot be stressed enough,
> however, that *the primary threat from Imelda remains very heavy
> rainfall and life-threatening flash flooding that will spread
> ...













A título de curiosidade:



> Imelda joins a list of several systems in the northwestern Gulf of
> Mexico that formed and intensified very near the Texas coast. Other
> recent examples include Allison in 2001 and Humberto in 2007.
> Thankfully, in this case Imelda made landfall before significant
> strengthening could occur.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 01:03)

Como era de esperar, a Imelda enfraqueceu e é agora uma depressão tropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph ≈ 56 km/h e rajadas superiores.

A pressão mínima subiu novamente 1 mb e encontra-se agora nos 1007 mb.


*SUMMARY OF 700 PM CDT...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.6N 95.4W
ABOUT 5 MI...10 KM N OF HOUSTON TEXAS
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...35 MPH...55 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N *OR 350 DEGREES* AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1007 MB*...29.74 INCHES



*23h52 UTC









*


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 04:38)

A Imelda é ainda uma depressão tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph.




> *SUMMARY OF 1000 PM CDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...29.8N 95.5W
> ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM NW OF HOUSTON TEXAS
> ...




*03h27 UTC









*




O NHC emitiu o seu último aviso relativo a este sistema. O WPC passa agora a emitir os avisos.



> This is the last public advisory issued by the National Hurricane
> Center on Imelda. Future information on this system can be found in
> Public Advisories issued by the Weather Prediction Center beginning
> at 5 AM EDT, under AWIPS header TCPAT1, WMO header WTNT31 KWNH, and
> on the web at http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov.











Deverá dissipar-se no dia 20/21.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 18/0300Z 29.8N 95.5W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
> 12H 18/1200Z 30.5N 95.5W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2019 às 18:56)

A DT Imelda está a debitar elevados valores de precipitação, sobretudo no SE do Texas e no SW do Louisiana.

Movimenta-se a um ritmo lento (velocidade de 5 mph ≈ 8 km/h) para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 30 mph ≈ 48 km/h e rajadas superiores. 

Há um risco de inundações rápidas, principalmente na região E do Texas, nos próximos dias.


*Acumulados significativos gerados pela Imelda
*
De cima para baixo: 542,8 mm / 435,9 mm / 388,6 mm / 274,8 mm / 238,8 mm / 223,3 mm







*Fonte:* WeatherNation via Twitter (tweet)


Os acumulados podem atingir os 635 mm.



*Aspeto da Imelda às 17h47*


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 01:39)

São várias as fotos e vídeos que mostram as inundações que se registam no Texas associadas à Imelda.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2019 às 01:49)

Mais de 400mm nestas estações no Texas, parecem estar em concordância os dados nessa zona, impressionante.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/KTXBAYCI24/graph/2019-09-18/2019-09-18/daily
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/KTXSARGE2/graph/2019-09-18/2019-09-18/daily


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 20:19)

A Imelda é ainda considerada uma depressão tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 25 mph ≈ 40 km/h.

*18h57 UTC*







O seu movimento é lento. Têm sido registados grandes acumulados no Texas e no SW do Louisiana, resultando em inundações rápidas.

Os acumulados totais podem superar os 760-1020 mm.



*Vídeo das cheias no Texas*




Em várias regiões do Texas e em algumas do Louisiana, o risco à vida e propriedades é extremo.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 03:45)

A Imelda é, agora, um ciclone pós-tropical, mais propriamente uma _remnant low_, com ventos máximos sustentados de 15 mph ≈ 24 km/h e rajadas superiores.


Curiosidade:



> *Remnant Low:*
> A post-tropical cyclone that no longer possesses the convective organization required of a tropical cyclone...and has maximum sustained winds of less than 34 knots. The term is most commonly applied to the nearly deep-convection-free swirls of stratocumulus in the eastern North Pacific.




*02h32 UTC











*

Dissipar-se-á brevemente.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> *
> INIT 19/2100Z 31.4N 96.4W 15 KT 15 MPH
> * 12H 20/0600Z...DISSIPATED*


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 06:06)

Deverá registar-se ainda precipitação gerada pelos remanescentes da Imelda nas próximas horas no E do Texas e no SW do Louisiana.








Há ainda um risco de inundações em várias regiões.









Alguns acumulados registados no Texas até às 21h UTC:


> -43.15 inches in North Fork Taylors Bayou *(1096 mm)*
> -33.58 inches near Hamshire *(853 mm)*
> -25.07 inches at Pine Island Bayou *(637 mm)*
> -23.24 inches at the East Fork of the San Jacinto River *(590 mm)*
> ...



*Fonte:* The Weather Channel



*Acumulados totais estimados*


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 06:08)

Ficam aqui algumas fotografias/vídeos das inundações ao longo do Texas.


Impressionante!










As inundações provocadas pela Imelda estão a ser mais expressivas em algumas regiões também afetadas pelo Harvey em 2017.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 16:52)

As chuvas associadas à Imelda afetaram regiões que estavam em seca há meses. Alguns dos maiores acumulados foram registados em regiões que não estavam sequer "anormalmente secas".













Imagens áereas impressionantes das inundações provocadas pela Imelda no Texas:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/videos/efs3gdjt


Algumas fotos das inundações:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...devastates-parts-of-southeastern-texas/535882


Há a lamentar 5 mortes confirmadas relacionadas com a Imelda:
https://www.foxnews.com/us/fifth-death-linked-tropical-depression-imelda-houston


----------

